# Aspirin dosage??



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

What is the aspirin dosage for a 6 lb chihuahua? 

Besides aspirin, what else do any of you use for general pain management for dogs with LP?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Be very careful giving aspirin. Only give with a full stomach and even then, it could cause ulcers. 

If my dog was having pain management issues, I'd work with my vet to find a prescription strength remedy. I wouldn't do over the counter pain meds.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Check out this thread/sticky:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/2738-luxating-patella-information.html


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I don't recommend aspirin for dogs as I've seen dogs get bleeding ulcers from just one dose. If your dog is in pain you need to take it to a Vet and get a 'doggie' pain medication for it, they are much safer and the dosage can be calculated properly. Adding Glucosmine/Chondroitin helps with LP.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

NO Aspirin!!


----------



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice ladies! I've never given aspirin to my chi before, but I wanted something on hand on days when she seems a bit stiff. I usually have torbutrol from the vet but I've run out - I typically don't like to give this to her though, as it makes her very very sleepy. 

I do supplement with glucosamine/chondroitin, but I can't tell if it's working or not. I give her Zuke's Hip Action. I have Glyco-Flex soft chews as well, which is a far superior product as far I can tell, but she flat out REFUSES to eat them. Any tips?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i thought Aspirin could kill a dog ??? i know it kills cats .


----------



## Lei Lo (Oct 12, 2010)

I read somewhere before that Aspirin can be very harmful to the stomach lining in cats and dogs, I don't think I would give it.


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Asprin is not great for dogs however it is the ONLY over the counter pain med reccomend, (accutally baby aspirn) on a full stomach, and only if really needed. Its hard on the liver and kidneys, but most of the animal anti-inflamitorys are thats why animals require a blood test to be on them for longer periods of time. Not sure of the dosage, Id go to a vet and not take any chances 

Advil and Tylenol are big NO NO's!!!!!


----------

